# Pigeon with weird feet



## twolittledolls (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking pictures at the park (in Las Vegas) Saturday and this pigeon walked right up with absolutely no fear, then tried to jump into my sister's lap. I took this picture and when I got home, I noticed his feet. What's up with the feet?? They looked like he had long feathers growing from between his toes. I didn't touch him, though if I had let him get in my bag he probably would have happily come home with me. 










As you can tell I'm not a pigeon fancier yet, I know nothing about them...but I want to learn, haha. I've started paying attention to the pigeons around here and I'm surprised at how interesting they can actually be! Maybe I've found a new hobby?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Such a friendly pigeon, I would have picked him up and he would be at home with me. I can't help you with the foot question because I'm also a beginner pigeon fancier but you can learn allot on here and they make wonderful pets. You wouldn't have gotten a disease or anything from picking up a pigeon, it okay to touch them. The reason why I would have taken him home is because what if the pigeon went up to someone that hated pigeons and there are ALLOT of them people out there its sad to say. Lets hope the pigeon lives a long life but a pigeon that doesn't fear people might be in danger of getting hurt. mindy

Its a great hobby and you won't regret letting pigeons in your life.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would go back and get the bird. It's mostly fancy pigeons that have that type of feathered foot. Some of the feral homing pigeons will have them and it's simply a genetic thing. Somewhere in that pigeons background, there's a fancy grandparent or even maybe a fancy great grandparent. 
I would say that if it's THAT friendly, either something is wrong (a sickness maybe, but nothing that can hurt YOU) OR, it's an escaped pet or at the very least was at one time in a loft being cared for. 
If it truly IS a wild, feral bird and doesn't WANT to be kept in captivity, it will let you know and you could simply return it to where you found it.
IMO, I think it's worth a try to give it a home.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I second the above !

The feathered feet are a domesticated, fancy breed attribute. The fact that he was so unafraid of humans would lead me to believe he is either an escaped or abandoned pet or such.

I would go back and try to get him/her.....a domestic-bred pigeon stands little chance of surviving as a feral, really.

As was mentioned if she is actually a feral (maybe a son/daughter or relative of a fancy bird of another generation), then you won't be able to catch her.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It looks like a Fancy Roller pigeon, try to get him and check on the leg for a band, if there is a band he/she belongs to someone and needs to go back to the owner. He is so cute.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I got to agree with everyone else. If this pigeon is as tame as you say, you should get it and bring it home. It may do the same thing to someone else that dont like pigeons and may try to hurt it. I wish you best of luck with this bird.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If it tried to jump in your lap....go back and get the bird home. If you don't want the bird, just provide a temporary home while you network here to find the bird a forever home. It's not normal for a feral to want to hop in a stranger's lap.

fp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any update on that pij?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I know I've been wondering also. Please let us know something. mindy


----------

